# Winter Park FL, OIS at a wedding, total cluster F!



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

He got what he deserved! Good shoot.







Winter Park police have released body camera video of the circumstances that led to a man being shot and killed at a wedding in Winter Park.

Daniel Knight, the bride's uncle, is seen surrounded by other guests at the Winter Park Events Center on Morse Boulevard.

Winter Park police got a 911 call from the city's new events center Feb. 19.

“I have a very irate, drunk guest. He's trying to beat people up. He’s yelling,” the 911 caller said.

Two officers responded and were directed to Daniel Knight, 39, who was reportedly battering guests at his niece's wedding.

As officers approached, police say Knight's sisters were trying to calm him.

Women’s voices can be heard on the video telling the officers, “he’s OK, he’s OK, he’s OK. He’s our brother. It’s his first wedding.”

Knight appears agitated and the officers separate Knight from a woman they say he pulled in front of himself as they try to encourage him to step away and talk with them.

Knight doesn’t comply and also ignores an order to put his hands behind his back.

From Officer 1’s body camera, Knight is then seen punching Officer 1 in the head which knocked him to the ground.

Police say Officer 1 was left unconscious.

With Officer 1 down, Officer 2 deploys his taser at Knight but it has no effect.

Knight then punches Officer 2 in the head, knocking him to the ground and police say Knight continues to strike that officer in the head after the officer is down.

At that point, the body camera video from Officer 2 shows him roll over and discharge his firearm seven times at Knight, striking and killing him.

Witnesses are heard screaming and telling police to call for an ambulance.

"Do something now! Do something," one man screams.

Officers are seen beginning CPR on Knight.

"You didn't have to f------ shoot him," one woman screams.

Officials said police rendered medical aid to Knight until medics arrived and took him to the hospital, where he died.

Winter Park police say FDLE asked them to wait and release the body camera videos until all 100 witnesses to the incident had been interviewed.

The FDLE investigation is still ongoing and it's not known if the officer who shot Knight may face any charges.

In the meantime, attorneys Adrian Mendiondo and Farnita Saunders Hill who represent Knight's family sent WESH 2 News this statement: “Today police – more than a month after his unnecessary death – finally released video of the incident. The only thing the video establishes is that Daniel Knight did not deserve to die; his family continues to mourn his death and we will fight for justice on their behalf.”

The Winter Park Police Department says the two police officers involved have a combined 47 years of experience.

The officer who shot Knight remains on administrative duty.

The officer who was struck unconscious by Knight is back on full duty.

WESH 2 asked Florida Gulf Coast University's Professor of Forensic Studies Dr. David Thomas to review the footage.

"Was it tragic? Yes. But was it justifiable? Yes. I don't think you have any other means because, in this case, the suspect actually had the upper hand. The officers are already down. He's been hit in the head multiple times," Thomas said.

Thomas said the police's de-escalation attempts weren't perfect.

"For a brief second, you can hear the officer saying, 'Can you tell me what's going on?' Well, that should start that should have been the very beginning," Thomas said.

911 calls
The news release said that, around 9:30 p.m. Feb. 19, a 911 caller told dispatchers a guest was "assaulting guests at the wedding reception to include grabbing people by the neck and shoving people to the floor."

A report on the 911 call states the guest, later identified as Knight, was "grabbing an older woman and shoving her." The caller added the man "shoved several to the floor and grabbed a woman by the neck."

Family members said 39-year-old Knight was celebrating his niece's wedding at the Winter Park Events Center on Morse Boulevard.

Audio of the 911 call described Knight as shirtless, drunk and "very violent."

"It's getting bad," the caller said. "Anybody of authority is making him angry."

Officials said, as one officer was attempting to separate Knight from another guest, Knight punched the officer, knocking him unconscious.


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

Tragic. Although someone who gets that violent when they get drunk often end up with a fate like this. I'd venture to guess that this was not an out of the blue incident for the deceased.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

I think there was a similar incident a while ago where the groom was hammered and caving in a detail cops head and got ventilated on the sheet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

So typical, people call the police because they can’t handle a situation, then when the police get there, those same people do everything they can to interfere with the cops who they called.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh, and the best part is that when the family thought there was no body camera footage, they claimed that asshole wasn’t irate or violent.

Then came the body cam footage….😆









Family of a Lakeland man who was killed by Winter Park police say shooting was unjustified


Winter Park police say Daniel Knight attacked two officers, knocking one out. The family says that's untrue, but police won't release body camera evidence.



amp.theledger.com


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

> Women’s voices can be heard on the video telling the officers, “he’s OK, he’s OK, he’s OK. He’s our brother. It’s his first wedding.”


Ummm..... What? We had a couple 5 year olds at my daughter's wedding and they knew how to behave. Sounds like it was more the booze and not that he didn't know what to expect at a wedding. I'm just surprised the wedding coordinator couldn't handle it


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

What a mess! I'm tired of people who can't handle their crazy out of control family members, and then complain when the police handle them for them. It's going to sting for a little while, but in the long run you're better off without that black hole in your life. Have you press conference and grieve, but let's skip the lawsuits.

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

USAF286 said:


> I think there was a similar incident a while ago where the groom was hammered and caving in a detail cops head and got ventilated on the sheet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk







"Don't fight the cop, don't fight the cop!" he should have heeded his advise and he would be alive today.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

This is the same incident but with 911 audio and the body cam of the officer that shot.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Hush said:


> What a mess! I'm tired of people who can't handle their crazy out of control family members, and then complain when the police handle them for them. It's going to sting for a little while, but in the long run you're better off without that black hole in your life. Have you press conference and grieve, but let's skip the lawsuits.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


I think you meant *ASS* hole.

And I recall MY first wedding. Ah, yes, it was a beautiful day, but my 10 year old self just got out of control on water and started throwing punches and knocking over tables. It's a normal reaction.

I think the Officers would have been totally justified (in this day and age-hell ANY day and age) to say, "Oh, he's OK? You got this? Good enough. Let's go partner, they've got it. It's all on them now, they have him fully under control." and walk away. Screw them.


----------



## nichellefaussett (2 mo ago)

It wasn’t until police intervened that the problem of disorderly conduct was completely overshadowed by homicide. I’m not sure how anyone can give them credit for maintaining law and order in a situation like this. “Good shoot”? … Looked like a shit show, to me!


----------



## nichellefaussett (2 mo ago)

I’m pretty sure the family wouldn’t have had to deal with a homicide had the officers not become involved. “Handling” a situation isn’t defined by showing up, and escalating matters to the most tragic possible outcome. If that’s considered a satisfactory standard, it’s no wonder people are inclined to develop negative attitudes towards law enforcement agencies. 

I respect cops and appreciate the difficultly, stress, and danger their duties present. But when they somehow manage to make a situation worse, we need to acknowledge and address the problem.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

nichellefaussett said:


> I’m pretty sure the family wouldn’t have had to deal with a homicide had the officers not become involved. “Handling” a situation isn’t defined by showing up, and escalating matters to the most tragic possible outcome. If that’s considered a satisfactory standard, it’s no wonder people are inclined to develop negative attitudes towards law enforcement agencies.
> 
> I respect cops and appreciate the difficultly, stress, and danger their duties present. But when they somehow manage to make a situation worse, we need to acknowledge and address the problem.


Nope. You just came on here to rant about Police.
Go away.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

nichellefaussett said:


> I’m pretty sure the family wouldn’t have had to deal with a homicide had the officers not become involved. “Handling” a situation isn’t defined by showing up, and escalating matters to the most tragic possible outcome. If that’s considered a satisfactory standard, it’s no wonder people are inclined to develop negative attitudes towards law enforcement agencies.
> 
> I respect cops and appreciate the difficultly, stress, and danger their duties present. But when they somehow manage to make a situation worse, we need to acknowledge and address the problem.


The family called the police.

Should the police have not responded? Do we now get to pick & choose the calls to which we respond?


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

nichellefaussett said:


> It wasn’t until police intervened that the problem of disorderly conduct was completely overshadowed by homicide. I’m not sure how anyone can give them credit for maintaining law and order in a situation like this. “Good shoot”? … Looked like a shit show, to me!





nichellefaussett said:


> I’m pretty sure the family wouldn’t have had to deal with a homicide had the officers not become involved. “Handling” a situation isn’t defined by showing up, and escalating matters to the most tragic possible outcome. If that’s considered a satisfactory standard, it’s no wonder people are inclined to develop negative attitudes towards law enforcement agencies.
> 
> I respect cops and appreciate the difficultly, stress, and danger their duties present. But when they somehow manage to make a situation worse, we need to acknowledge and address the problem.


The cops handled it fine it was the tard who thought he was 10 feet tall and bulletproof that was the problem it was his fault and no one else.








Police release body cam video of bride's uncle being shot, killed at Winter Park wedding


Warning: The video is graphic and may be upsetting to viewers.




www.wesh.com


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

